# Wall Mounting Guitars?



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello,

I was looking into wall mounting some of my guitars so that I can put my cases into storage and not have to take up a lot of space in my room with these cases.

Is there anything to take into consideration when placing these wall mounts down for my guitars?

I'm assuming I'd want to choose an inner wall rather than an outer wall as the outer wall's would be somewhat colder due to our canadian winters!

Cheers,
Ravi


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think aside from making sure it's in a stud (these jokes write themselves by the way) you should be good.

I have 3 or 4 that I just never ended up putting up after moving into our last place.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I use the Hercules ones, they have the arms that move to lock the guitar in place..


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Budda said:


> I think aside from making sure it's in a stud (these jokes write themselves by the way) you should be good.
> 
> I have 3 or 4 that I just never ended up putting up after moving into our last place.


Oh don't worry, I'm going to make sure I'm on a stud before I hang my 81' LP Custom up! Haha


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You don't have to worry about them being on an outside wall, the humidity is more important. As for making sure they are on a stud, I wouldn't worry about that either, just make sure you use a good quality wall anchor. They are hanging straight down so there is no horizontal pressure on the hanging pulling it our of the wall.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I worked off of 16" centers and I gotta say I'm happy with the spacing and overall look (shameless self-congratulating). Really tho, might as well hit the studs if you can!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the Hercules wall mounts and floor stands a lot. I have a variety of their stuff including at least ten of the wall mounts. Their design locks in and releases the instrument quickly and securely.

They look great and I haven't had any fail.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I redid my room recently using mounting "boards" for the hangers so I could fit in the second row. Top row spacing is on the 16" centers of the wall studs. Just about perfect for hanging guitars.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

I would try to hit the studs if at all possible. I've got a couple of guitars hanging up on the wall here in Japan on some generic eBay hangers. Half a dozen smallish earthquakes later, and no problems yet.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I basically did the music store route. Bought myself some 4 foot by 8 foot slat wall, painted it gunmetal grey, and mounted that on the wall, making sure to grab the studs. I bought a bunch of the slat wall guitar hangers from long and mquade. The slat wall makes it easy to place guitars in the perfect position, or turn them at an angle like the stores do, thus allowing more guitars in the same space. Plus it gave me a place to hang my extra cables and such. And a bonus is it feels like I am always in a toy store.

By the way, those pics in the previous posts look damn nice!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

4Aaron GE said:


> I would try to hit the studs if at all possible. I've got a couple of guitars hanging up on the wall *here in Japan* on some generic eBay hangers. Half a dozen smallish earthquakes later, and no problems yet.


What are you doing in Japan? I thought you were in Woodstock!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I remembering see some of these ads a few months ago. No idea who sells them. or where. 

www.diamondlifegear.com/*guitar*hang


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Also take into consideration how much wall surface you have to mount them. To max the space, use the ones that mount the guitar sideways like at music stores and not flat on the wall unless you have tons of room like some members have pictured.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> www.diamondlifegear.com/*guitar*hang


I like that.


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Geeetar said:


> Hello,
> I'm assuming I'd want to choose an inner wall rather than an outer wall as the outer wall's would be somewhat colder due to our canadian winters!


You don't risk much using outer wall. 
You've supposedly isolated your walls, so no worry about the cold running thru the wall to your guitars.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine are on outer walls, it's never been a problem.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I like the idea of this and LOVE looking at guitars on the wall but I just can't bring myself to take the risk. (At least you can't trip over them). Even little things like a nick or ding when removing/replacing them worries me. I know what my guitars look like...and hopefully will continue to look like. I figure, if I'm not playing it, why take ANY risk? But I really DO think they look great hanging up there. Even one displayed "just right" can so be satisfying.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I like the idea of this and LOVE looking at guitars on the wall but I just can't bring myself to take the risk. (At least you can't trip over them). Even little things like a nick or ding when removing/replacing them worries me. I know what my guitars look like...and hopefully will continue to look like. I figure, if I'm not playing it, why take ANY risk? But I really DO think they look great hanging up there. Even one displayed "just right" can so be satisfying.


Totally know what you're saying. I worry about my nephews playing downstairs and trying to get one of them down. I need to invest in a locking doorknob methinks. Possibly a retinal scanner.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only thing about hanging your guitar versus leaving it in the case is that I find with my guitar (a Godin Kingpin II) it stays completely in tune in the case but out of it, I need to tune it every day at least a little bit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I like the idea of this and LOVE looking at guitars on the wall but I just can't bring myself to take the risk. (At least you can't trip over them). Even little things like a nick or ding when removing/replacing them worries me. I know what my guitars look like...and hopefully will continue to look like. I figure, if I'm not playing it, why take ANY risk? But I really DO think they look great hanging up there. Even one displayed "just right" can so be satisfying.


To tell the truth, unless they're in their cases, I think my instruments are more secure amd safer on the wall hangers than on any floor stand.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah that's what I meant, in the cases. I was just saying that wall hanging is preferable to floor stands. Poorly worded.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to do this


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

and this at xmas time.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

greco said:


> What are you doing in Japan? I thought you were in Woodstock!


Was. Moved here a couple years back to teach for a while. The job market for teachers in Canada is pretty bad currently. Hopefully some experience under my belt will get me in the door somewhere.

One of the other things I've been doing is succumbing to GAS. One of the things keeping me from buying more guitars is the lack of space to put anything.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I use the Hercules and like many here, I've had no problems. I've had the same nine units up for going on ten years. They just work.


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> The only thing about hanging your guitar versus leaving it in the case is that I find with my guitar (a Godin Kingpin II) it stays completely in tune in the case but out of it, I need to tune it every day at least a little bit.


A guitar will stay tuned for a longer period of time in a case because the guitar will be less affected by the environnement change. So all the temperature variation, the humidity level variation, the sun, etc...
But, it's alway good to see our guitars free so we can admire them.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Good point. I rotate my guitars every few weeks or months. I'm always amazed when I pull one out of its case, give it a strum and find it in tune. Whereas in my music room, I can pull one down off of the wall and I'll have to tune it, even a wee bit - even if I had been playing it just a few days ago.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I use the Hercules and like many here, I've had no problems. I've had the same nine units up for going on ten years. They just work.


Although expensive, where the Hercules hangers really show their stuff is on Telecaster necks. I haven't found anything that holds a Tele neck better.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah the headstock on a Tele always looks like it wants to slip through the hanger.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Although expensive, where the Hercules hangers really show their stuff is on Telecaster necks. I haven't found anything that holds a Tele neck better.





JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah the headstock on a Tele always looks like it wants to slip through the hanger.


You never want to put a Tele in a wall hanger that doesn't pivot like a Hercules does. It will eventually fall through and/or break your E tuner. 

I left my Yamaha RGX in a Hercules for almost a decade untouched. No issues at all.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah the headstock on a Tele always looks like it wants to slip through the hanger.



My Tele deluxe is on a Hercules, as mention , because it pivots , it conforms to the shape of the headstock, and locks it in place...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> My Tele deluxe is on a Hercules, as mention , because it pivots , it conforms to the shape of the headstock, and locks it in place...


 
Yes, the hercules hangers grab onto assymetrical headstocks no problem. The weight of the guitar makes it tighten (sort of a cam lock thing).

It's a pretty clever and effective design.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't use the screws that come with the hangers. Get good wood screws minimum 3 1/2 inches. I use 4 inch now.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

4Aaron GE said:


> Was. Moved here a couple years back to teach for a while. The job market for teachers in Canada is pretty bad currently. Hopefully some experience under my belt will get me in the door somewhere.
> 
> One of the other things I've been doing is succumbing to GAS. One of the things keeping me from buying more guitars is the lack of space to put anything.


Buy with reckless abandon. Ship them all to me on the West Coast. Stop by and pick 'em up on your way back to what ever part of Canada you move back to. I'm right on the way. Really? 

(and I love Japanese guitars!!!!!)


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Buy with reckless abandon. Ship them all to me on the West Coast. Stop by and pick 'em up on your way back to what ever part of Canada you move back to. I'm right on the way. Really?
> 
> (and I love Japanese guitars!!!!!)


Haha. That'd be nice, but no dice. That said, if there's something you're looking for, I'd be happy to keep an eye out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LPhilippe said:


> A guitar will stay tuned for a longer period of time in a case because the guitar will be less affected by the environnement change. So all the temperature variation, the humidity level variation, the sun, etc...
> But, it's alway good to see our guitars free so we can admire them.


I agree 100%, well, maybe 99%. I also find I practice a lot more when it is easy to grab.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Same here, big time. Chance are, if I see it, I'm gonna go pull it down and start working it. But I have more guitars than wall space to hang them all, so a semi-regular rotation is my answer. And if I discover certain guitars never seem to make it onto the wall for any reasons, that's a clue for me to put them up for sale or trade.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

4Aaron GE said:


> Haha. That'd be nice, but no dice. That said, if there's something you're looking for, I'd be happy to keep an eye out.


Thank you for the offer. I will keep that in mind. 

What is the supply/price of used Japanese guitars in Japan these days? They've certainly done well on this side of the pond in the last decade (as they should).


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> You don't have to worry about them being on an outside wall, the humidity is more important. As for making sure they are on a stud, I wouldn't worry about that either, just make sure you use a good quality wall anchor. They are hanging straight down so there is no horizontal pressure on the hanging pulling it our of the wall.


I'd say this is bad advice from start to finish.

Humidity is important, even to solid-body guitars, but temperature is not irrelevant if you're planning to actually play the guitars instead of just looking at them. If your exterior wall *is* significantly colder than interior walls, then a guitar hung on the interior walls will change less when you take it down and play it in the ambient temperature of the room. If you play the guitars frequently, the see-sawing of temperature in cold guitars warming up and then getting cold again on the exterior wall will over time take its toll on the instruments too.

*Absolutely* try to get your hooks into studs if you can, they will be significantly more-secure than if screwed into drywall plugs. The weight of the guitar is only part of the issue, since additional stresses are likely as you take down and put up your instruments, have a few beers and these stresses could be worse. Drywall plugs are fine for holding a ten-pound picture on the wall with a constant stress pulling down but they don't hold up well when they're being frequently stressed and de-stresssed in different directions; they can work loose. Doesn't happen often, but is it worth the risk?

Another option is to screw a single board, like a hardwood 1X6, securely into the studs on your wall, and then screw good wall hooks wherever you like along the length of that board.

IMO the following is the best solution; maybe that's why most guitar stores do something like this. It costs less than you might think - IIRC the 4X8 board including the aluminum channels (improved holding and lower risk of damaging the grooves) was less than CDN$200 from a place in Mississauga, and the hooks $10 each from a store in Bolton, about 2-3 years ago. The boards are available in many different finishes and colors. If that's a bit much for your domestic partner there are companies selling systems which may be more attractive, this is one of them:

http://diamondlifegear.com/

BTW, wall hanging is one of the best things I've done. I had guitars in stands and occasionally in cases for years, always fumbling and tripping around them myself and worrying about others knocking them over. On the wall they're out of most dangers, but ready to play on any whim. Do it!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Great advice and an impressive wall 'o guitars. Nice how, hanging on an angle, you can put that many more instruments up. I imagine you just have to watch against dinging other guitars as you take down/hang back up .

And yeah, go into the studs for sure.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

LPhilippe said:


> You don't risk much using outer wall.
> You've supposedly isolated your walls, so no worry about the cold running thru the wall to your guitars.


Depends on how your house was built. In our last place, the drywall on our outer walls was cold as ice as if there was no insulation/barrier.

I'm a big fan of wall hanging guitars. They are out of the way and can be picked up and played in an instant.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Thank you for the offer. I will keep that in mind.
> 
> What is the supply/price of used Japanese guitars in Japan these days? They've certainly done well on this side of the pond in the last decade (as they should).


Depends on where you're looking, what you're looking for. There's no question that prices have gone up lately, and since I'm about 300km out from Tokyo, prices are a bit higher here too. For a MiJ Les Paul copy, you're probably looking at about 40-50k yen to start. For other body styles, the prices are all over the board. Superstrats, not currently being in fashion, are easily found in and around 20k for a relatively decent example.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll save others the time to look it up...

10,000 yen = ~$115.00 (today)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> I'd say this is bad advice from start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely* try to get your hooks into studs if you can, they will be significantly more-secure than if screwed into *drywall plugs*.


If you look at my post, I said* good quality* *wall anchors* If you think drywall plugs are good quality wall anchors, you obviously don't have a lot of building experience.. I have installed office units with overhead storage units on drywall walls and sometimes couldn't hit a stud for various reasons. They stayed there and people load them up with lots of books and paper which is heavier than a dozen guitars. 

If you use good quality anchors, they will stay up. If you have the option of hitting studs, so be it but it is not necessary if you know what you are doing. I guess if you don't, you better make sure you are screwing into the studs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

3 of the 4 walls downstairs are outside walls....concrete, 8' to the floor joists. 2x4s against the concrete on the flat with standard early 60's mahogany wall paneling on it on questionable centers. No insulation.....the walls are cool to the touch. The room is warm because of the 4 heat vents. My guitars, in that room are either in their cases or on stands. To put some shelves up in the laundry room I tried to drill the concrete for wall anchors. 53 year old concrete is hard. Burnt the tips off 2 carbide tipped concrete bits. Had to borrow a ramset to install the shelve brakcets, they're there for good. Stands make sense to me.....I usually have 4 or more guitars in stands around my chair when I'm playing. No having to get up and walk across the room to hang one guitar up and get another one down. 
boyscouts set up might be fine for him but I keep on looking for price tags and there is no way one of my grand daughters could get a guitar down by herself if she wanted to play.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> If you look at my post, I said* good quality* *wall anchors* If you think drywall plugs are good quality wall anchors, you obviously don't have a lot of building experience.. I have installed office units with overhead storage units on drywall walls and sometimes couldn't hit a stud for various reasons. They stayed there and people load them up with lots of books and paper which is heavier than a dozen guitars.
> 
> If you use good quality anchors, they will stay up. If you have the option of hitting studs, so be it but it is not necessary if you know what you are doing. I guess if you don't, you better make sure you are screwing into the studs.


Good quality wall anchors are great. The only problem is, that makes the drywall itself the weakest link. How strong is your average piece of drywall? It doesn't take much wiggling before the best anchor starts to widen the hole in the drywall, allowing for more wiggling, making the hole even bigger. We can debate the merits of this drywall anchor over that one all day long. The real question is...is the risk worth it? Just my opinion of course. I think the only thing worse than a guitar falling would be the knowledge that I could have easily prevented it. That would eat at me because rather than being able to write it off as an accident, deep down I would KNOW it was my own damn fault.

Studs can be a little bit of hassle to find, plus there's no guarantee you want your guitars lined up that way. A backing board of some sort into the studs allowing you to securely mount hangers in any configuration you like aesthetically is the way to go. An added bonus is that the backing board can provide some nice aesthetics too (if you want it to).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

Use toggle anchors.
I have three holding a 12 point rack of Alberta Elk
antlers for the past 20 years with no problems.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Depends on how your house was built. In our last place, the drywall on our outer walls was cold as ice as if there was no insulation/barrier.
> 
> I'm a big fan of wall hanging guitars. They are out of the way and can be picked up and played in an instant.


There must have been no insulation in your walls! My walls are always warm to the touch, even at -40. The guitars don't touch the walls anyway. There is an air space of 3 to 4 inches between the walls and guitar bodies when they are hanging.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

being actually in the construction trade, i know that with a decent anchor, i could hang any two of you from the drywall without fear of the anchor pulling out. believe it or don't, but i've hung some pretty heavy things from drywall , and i see office furniture guys do it all day long, in every tall building in toronto. they'll certainly see more weight and much more abuse than anhything that would _reasonably_ happen in your guitar room.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> being actually in the construction trade, i know that with a decent anchor, i could hang any two of you from the drywall without fear of the anchor pulling out. believe it or don't, but i've hung some pretty heavy things from drywall , and i see office furniture guys do it all day long, in every tall building in toronto. they'll certainly see more weight and much more abuse than anhything that would _reasonably_ happen in your guitar room.


I agree, however I think commercial applications will bear more though due to the thicker drywall, and the loads are vertical, not overhead. The further the weight is off the wall, the more strain on the anchor. Look at bookshelves, you can put a considerable amount of weight on them, but the point load per anchor is not substantial.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

office desks have a heavier load, further out from the wall. the knee walls are usually 1/2" drywall. not positive, (i do commercial construction) but _i think_ houses use 5/8" on the walls.

either way, vertical is vertical.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> office desks have a heavier load, further out from the wall. the knee walls are usually 1/2" drywall. not positive, (i do commercial construction) but _i think_ houses use 5/8" on the walls.
> 
> either way, vertical is vertical.


?? So these desks are not supported at the front and not fastened to a stud wall or concrete behind the drywall? (just toggle bolts?)

5/8" drywall is generally for ceilings and extended fire ratings AFAIK


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> being actually in the construction trade, i know that with a decent anchor, i could hang any two of you from the drywall without fear of the anchor pulling out. believe it or don't, but i've hung some pretty heavy things from drywall , and* i see office furniture guys do it all day long, in every tall building in toronto. they'll certainly see more weight and much more abuse than anything that would reasonably happen in your guitar room*.


I have done this myself when installing commercial office furniture. I think some of the people arguing against wall anchors will never agree until they see it done themselves. So be it. They can take our word for it or make the job harder and longer for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well there you go._ the shittiest one, at half strength_ is still strong enough to hold an LP and a strat at the same time, safely. and it's only a single anchor.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


great video. I use the self drilling type when I mount anything heavy, but interestingly enough, the HD plug failed at only 5lbs difference. The self drilling leaves a bigger hole should you want to change things...more to fill and sand. I think I'll switch to the HD


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> being actually in the construction trade, i know that with a decent anchor, i could hang any two of you from the drywall without fear of the anchor pulling out. believe it or don't, but i've hung some pretty heavy things from drywall , and i see office furniture guys do it all day long, in every tall building in toronto. they'll certainly see more weight and much more abuse than anhything that would _reasonably_ happen in your guitar room.





laristotle said:


> Use toggle anchors. I have three holding a 12 point rack of Alberta Elk antlers for the past 20 years with no problems.


cheezy, no question, you can hang a surprising weight on drywall, like a 12-point elk rack with a guitar on every point. However if laristotle took that rack down every night to play with the guitars on it, there is experience to suggest that it might not hold up forever. Here's one story, very easily found near the top of a Google search, and I know there are others out there because I've read them.

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/telecaster-discussion-forum/37535-so-my-tele-just-fell-off-wall.html

I've hung cabinets and shelves with cheezy's beloved anchors myself. Big cabinets, 32" X 33" X 18" that hung on 1/2-inch drywall with two anchors each at our other place for several years. Solid, no problems even though fairly well-loaded with supplies. However, two small (36" X 8") shelves which were hung with the same anchors in the same drywall and which staff used for frequently-needed manuals and catalogs both worked loose after a couple of years and had to be re-positioned.

Just because a whole bunch of people can say, "Well MY guitar has never fallen down" doesn't mean it can't. Most (if properly installed) don't. Some do. As I said in my previous post, why take the risk? Hitting studs with the hooks, or screwing a board into studs and hanging the hooks on it, isn't much more complicated and is pretty much undeniably lower risk.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I like feature walls that really showcase the instruments


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

But then there's a reality check when I open my wallet....

I've resigned myself to using this system;


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> But then there's a reality check when I open my wallet....
> 
> I've resigned myself to using this system;


Are you making a further statement with the orientation of the box?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Are you making a further statement with the orientation of the box?


LOL, well seen!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

boyscout said:


> cheezy, no question, you can hang a surprising weight on drywall, like a 12-point elk rack with a guitar on every point. However if laristotle took that rack down every night to play with the guitars on it, there is experience to suggest that it might not hold up forever. Here's one story, very easily found near the top of a Google search, and I know there are others out there because I've read them.
> http://www.tdpri.com/forum/telecaster-discussion-forum/37535-so-my-tele-just-fell-off-wall.html


pulled this from the o/p in the link



> A few big and nice dents on my wall, but the Tele is fine and is still in tune.


too freekin awesome


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gonna be a bump.

So...as I was working on fixing up the basement music room to not resemble a 25 year old storage locker, and I had considered hangin the guitars for some time now, I went out and picked up a couple of Hercs to hang my often used guitars on the wall. As it is still a work in progress, it isn't quite finished yet. Out of site on the right I have room for about 3 more guitars, then it stops at my desk/recording station. I'm getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I've had my acoustic hung in the living room using a Hercules wall hanger on an outside wall for over a year now with no complaints or worries. I live in a century house but the outside walls were all taken down, re-insulated and re-drywalled back in the late 80's so cold isn't a concern. I'm not in a stud either, I just bought really good wall plugs and the hanger has been rock solid. I have a 2 1/2 yr old and occasionally stuffed animals and rubber balls fly around the room and on more than one occasion the Hercules has been put to the test and I'm happy to report that it has performed flawlessly! Well worth the few extra $$ compared to the basic ones. If its an acoustic you're hanging you may want to look into a humidifier that can stay with the guitar to prevent drying out.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah I have had some drying out issues with the seagull acoustic in the winter. I just let it watch me shower occasionally.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Yeah I have had some drying out issues with the seagull acoustic in the winter. I just let it watch me shower occasionally.


I'm getting more into my Seagull lately, so I picked up a humidifier for the music room here in super duper dry as hell Edmonton. This winter is particularly bad. But if I leave the guitar in a case it just won't get played.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm getting more into my Seagull lately, so I picked up a humidifier for the music room here in super duper dry as hell Edmonton. This winter is particularly bad. But if I leave the guitar in a case it just won't get played.


Yeah my seagull tends to have the top cave in a bit if it gets neglected too long so I've been trying to look after it a bit better as it is pretty easy to play and quite fun to pick up on a regular basis. A bit of moisture seems to perk it up in a real hurry.


----------



## stevenclements (Nov 17, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If you look at my post, I said* good quality* *wall anchors* If you think drywall plugs are good quality wall anchors, you obviously don't have a lot of building experience.. I have installed office units with overhead storage units on drywall walls and sometimes couldn't hit a stud for various reasons. They stayed there and people load them up with lots of books and paper which is heavier than a dozen guitars.
> 
> If you use good quality anchors, they will stay up. If you have the option of hitting studs, so be it but it is not necessary if you know what you are doing. I guess if you don't, you better make sure you are screwing into the studs.



Nah... there's no such thing as good quality anchors when it comes to hanging a guitar. 

If you cannot find studs to screw into, you're not looking hard enough; there typically every 12" to 16" apart. Now if you're hooking a slatwall onto that wall you damned well better have studs to screw into because those MDF sheets are not light. Now if you're using the single strip you're not dealing with that weight but damn it find a stud.

I've been swing a hammer for years and like someone else said if you can't find the stud where you want it mount a board on the ones you can find and now you've got any number of places you can screw into.

Consider your shelf with the bookcase falls... boohoo... now consider your wall with 14 expensive guitars falls.

hmmm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

stevenclements said:


> Nah... there's no such thing as good quality anchors when it comes to hanging a guitar.
> 
> If you cannot find studs to screw into, you're not looking hard enough; there typically every 12" to 16" apart. Now if you're hooking a slatwall onto that wall you damned well better have studs to screw into because those MDF sheets are not light. Now if you're using the single strip you're not dealing with that weight but damn it find a stud.
> 
> ...


You are taking about two totally different situations and loads, not to mention more anchors with the guitars. It's like comparing bananas to water melons.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> You are taking about two totally different situations and loads, not to mention more anchors with the guitars. It's like comparing bananas to water melons.


How may average guitar players with thousands of dollars worth of guitars hanging on the wall have construction experience? I'd stick to the studs in your house. We aren't talking about a commercial building here. Just a home owners or renter in most cases. Your comparing Pomegranates to kiwi's @Steadfastly ....lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Just don't do this.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've used "No See" hangers and work well but take up more real estate on your wall


----------

